# 1000 awhp or bust



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

This is going to be a very (very) slow build log for my new project. I plan on retrofitting the 2.5 motor in to my r32 shell, and push it over 1000 all wheel horsepower.

Fueling: ID 2000s, Magnafuel Mp-4703 in custom surge tank fed by walbro 255 fit in OE fuel pump basket., E85
Spark: ls2 truck coils
Turbo: custom tubular exhaust manifold, Holset hx52 pro (will upgrade to 60 if need be), 4.5 turndown to dual 3"
Software: vems

This build is going to be really, really (did I say really?) slow. I travel for work 8-9 months out of the year. The engine was delivered today, and I will be turning home the first or second week of January to tear down, and send the head out for porting and crank out for knife-edging & flywheel modification. The goal is to have all the hardware in place and ready to assemble when I get back in June.










































Looks pretty good for an advertized 170,000 miles. I'm thinking that might have been a typo, and it's 17,000. Engine is an 08 CBUA.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Subd for the build...

Any sponsors? Or a personal build??

Regardless good luck!!! And thanks for the sound advice from 1 year ago... Lol

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Personal, but I wont say no *cough cough*

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1000awhp eh?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's the game plan, yes.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Curious. Why this engine?


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Sub'd for build. I've seen an HX52 put out 650+hp on a conservative build, I bet you can reach the 1000hp mark or very close to it. Good luck, keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

edb4 said:


> Curious. Why this engine?


Its lighter than a vr6.
Its smaller than a vr6.
I hate the vr6 port desing and angle, and the cam compensation.
vvt
best flowing head design.
25% more displacement compared to 1.8t bored & stroked


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeping an eye on this one :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Sub'd for build. I've seen an HX52 put out 650+hp on a conservative build, I bet you can reach the 1000hp mark or very close to it. Good luck, keep us updated :thumbup:




87 lbs/ min and efficient over 45lbs of boost :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is the best engine to get +1000 hp!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Not gonna happen. Sorry.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And def not on the stock crank. I think the others have approached the limits by building it up as solid as they can and see what power it makes. I think right now with current development maybe 700hp


----------



## jmekt5a (Apr 20, 2011)

subd...looking forward to seeing the outcome. I own a 2.5 and this may be some inspiration haha :laugh:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

My first reaction was to think "no way", but as bold as it sounds, maybe it's possible. I wish you the best. I'm very curious to hear your thoughts on what will be necessary in the internals, trans and driveline to hold this. I imagine most everything has to be done.

Does you R32 shell have AWD driveline still installed?

EDIT: I guess AWHP gives that away. Assuming then that it's an '04 with 6MT.


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

good luck bumb. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

kevin, I'm actually more worried about the block holding up longer than the crank. If the stock forged crank doesn't work out, there's always the TTRS crank. I feel what will be working in my favor is that this is not a race car. It will not see sustained high rpm use. I refuse to call it a **** queen, but I will call it what it is, a toy.

zevion, it may make some mad, but yes, it's an 04 R, not an 08 or whatever. While I'm jelly of the stiffer chassis, I think the mk5/6 platform is ugly as sin. But that's just, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> zevion, it may make some mad, but yes, it's an 04 R, not an 08 or whatever. While I'm jelly of the stiffer chassis, I think the mk5/6 platform is ugly as sin. But that's just, like, my opinion, man.


Hey that's cool. I love the MkIV. This is a serious build. Please share details as you go, because it would be very interesting.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Not gonna happen. Sorry.


Its possible..... Think of it this way

3.0l Inline-6 2JZ supra motor..... our 2.5 is half a liter less displacement and minus 1 piston.
There are plenty of Supras well over 1200hp. With enough money, anything is possible.

If a 3.0 liter 2JZ is making 1200HP, thats 200hp per cylinder.

Do the same equation on a 2.5 liter CBTA motor.......... You get 1000 HP.

Im not saying it is or isn't going to happen, but with the right tools and enough money im sure it could be done.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> If a 3.0 liter 2JZ is making 1200HP, thats 200hp per cylinder.
> 
> Do the same equation on a 2.5 liter CBTA motor.......... You get 1000 HP.


I can't say for sure it's possible, but perhaps sleeve the block and overbore? Has it been done? How far can you take a 2.5L? Maybe to 2.7+?


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

sub'd :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

zevion said:


> I can't say for sure it's possible, but perhaps sleeve the block and overbore? Has it been done? How far can you take a 2.5L? Maybe to 2.7+?


I know someone made a built block for the 2.5. i think it came out to 2.6. I'm not sure who it was, could have in IE but i really don't remember.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Its possible..... Think of it this way
> 
> 3.0l Inline-6 2JZ supra motor..... our 2.5 is half a liter less displacement and minus 1 piston.
> There are plenty of Supras well over 1200hp. With enough money, anything is possible.
> ...


You cant compare one of the best engines ever designed to a 2.5l Volkswagen economy motor. The 2JZ can see 700whp on stock internals, came as a twin turbo option. I see what your getting at but its not a realistic comparison. It would be better to compare it to a vr6, which 800awhp seems to be the safe limit. I also want to add that some of the highest hp 24v's have been dynod with the haldex fuse out, so the numbers are to the front wheels. I believe BW is one of the only that shows 800awhp on a awd dyno.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

In for the results though. I think the op should just say Im gonna build it all out and see what happens, because even the difference between 7-800awhp and a 1kawhp is extremely substantial in every factor, it will take alot, probably even nitrous


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be an EXTREME build, but def can't wait to see. Def. gonna require alot into the engine itself, and if going just force induction, a good amount of boost. I was planning on building a 5-600hp 2.5 build in the future, but def wanna see what it takes to make power in that range


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

zevion said:


> I can't say for sure it's possible, but perhaps sleeve the block and overbore? Has it been done? How far can you take a 2.5L? Maybe to 2.7+?


I dont believe there is enough material between each cylinder to do a sleeved overbore. ~.1l max imo. Curious though, because the new s/c I got should make around 360-480hp depending on pulley used, so idk maybe this is possible.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lets not pollute and wait.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking in to sleeves for a 1.8t build. The only thing I came across was repair sleeving. Punching the block to 83.5 will get you about .06 liter the 2.5. Edit, math to words

I see it as possible. We have 8vs pushing 600, 1.8ts over 1000, that vr6 corrado is aroubd 1200 on meth. That 3.6 over 1000 with a gt42r. All wheel. The only aftermarket cranks I know of are eurospec and well..... lol

As far as I can see, only thing holding this engine back is camshafts.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Lets not pollute and wait.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


We can talk. I don't mind. As long as its civil.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Idk you have a lot of work, time, and money to put into this build. We'll see what happens


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it will be easy. Expensive, but easy. I already have customers doing over 1000 whp on 1.8t's, and this engine is basically superior in every way. Where it is not, it's straight forward to fix. 

If the cranks don't hold up I will make 4340 billets. /story. 

If the block doesn't hold up, get a TT-RS block, which has more webbing.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I have lots of the first​ two, and enough of the third.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think it will be easy. Expensive, but easy. I already have customers doing over 1000 whp on 1.8t's, and this engine is basically superior in every way. Where it is not, it's straight forward to fix.
> 
> If the cranks don't hold up I will make 4340 billets. /story.
> 
> If the block doesn't hold up, get a TT-RS block, which has more webbing.


Straight from the horses mouth. How bout dem cams? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, sleeving it won't help you get to a bigger displacement. I could fairly easily make a 2.7L crank, but you don't need more then 2.5L for 1000 awhp anyways.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think it will be easy. Expensive, but easy. I already have customers doing over 1000 whp on 1.8t's, and this engine is basically superior in every way. Where it is not, it's straight forward to fix.
> 
> If the cranks don't hold up I will make 4340 billets. /story.
> 
> If the block doesn't hold up, get a TT-RS block, which has more webbing.


ETA on your valve covers? I need to get rid of the EJ crap. Its causing more problems again. Im gonna destroy it tomorrow I think


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the cost to get a 2.7 crank cut out of 4340 would run as much as this whole build haha

Kevin, quit pestering yhe man about valve covers. Pester him about cams instead. Priorities


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I think the cost to get a 2.7 crank cut out of 4340 would run as much as this whole build haha
> 
> Kevin, quit pestering yhe man about valve covers. Pester him about cams instead. Priorities


Pester about both. They are equally needed by me :thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Also, sleeving it won't help you get to a bigger displacement. I could fairly easily make a 2.7L crank, but you don't need more then 2.5L for 1000 awhp anyways.


Hmm. So you could do a stroker kit for an NA build? How far could you go?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

2.7 would be pushing the limit of that block, unless you want to get really really really brave and do a deck plate. (You don't). 

Kevin, not to go OT but what problems are you having with the eurojet cover? 

The cranks wouldn't be too bad but I would have to be really convinced there is a market because the game starts at ~50 pieces, and there is a fair bit of design work too.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

We both know that wont happen. Vortex is the place where awesome group buys go to die. A 2500$ crankshaft for this engine would go nowhere besides to the sponsored, stupid, and foolish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We don't do group buys anyways because we don't sell product that doesn't exist. There is too much risk to the consumer that it will fall through and leave a large group of customers unsatisfied.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pete I pm'd you the issues Im experiencing. Let me know if there is anything you think I cant do to solve my problem and keep the vc on :beer:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Not gonna happen. Sorry.


Nice post


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

1000+hp 2.2 liters are fairly common these days. What's to say the 2.5 can't make that kind of power?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

no more ALH 20V?
This is a smarter move anyway. I am going to start my build soon , just waiting on this 02M gear kit to come in. Wanted to have custom ratio's so that we could swap out boxes for different set ups


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Nop, and I agree. Just glad I changed my mind before getting too onvolved in machine work. As is, what I have collected thus far can still be used here, and what can't can go on my scirocco.


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

Sucribed.

I hate volkswagen for not selling this engine here in europe


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Nice post


I look forward to eating my words :thumbup: Want to see 1000awhp on a dyno graph, not 600 with a description saying 1000awhp capable once we add more boost and situate fueling  And not 1000whp with Haldex fuse out.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Or bust. I have no intentions of falsifying anything, or fudging the numbers. If it only makes 6, then something will have to change until it hits the mark or blows up on a horrific fireball.

I have all the time in the world to fix and/or upgrade whatever breaks.

If I run out of fuel with id2000s and a 2500hp capable fuel pump, eiher well be at 1400awhp or something is going to be seriously wrong. Since I dont currently intend on buying a turbo that big (yet) it'll be the later.

With that asside, I just received the quote for the clutch. 7" triple disk.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

i love seeing people building up our engine. looking forward to seeing where this goes. :beer:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I look forward to eating my words :thumbup: Want to see 1000awhp on a dyno graph, not 600 with a description saying 1000awhp capable once we add more boost and situate fueling  And not 1000whp with Haldex fuse out.


Why all this negativity from you? Either support, add some info, or don't hit the reply button; it's really that simple.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Why all this negativity from you? Either support, add some info, or don't hit the reply button; it's really that simple.


I dunno, every interesting story needs the antagonist to balance the protagonist. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

zevion said:


> I dunno, every interesting story needs the antagonist to balance the protagonist. :thumbup::laugh:


Well I just find it ignorant and immature.


BTW that theory applies to kids books only :laugh:


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Well I just find it ignorant and immature.
> 
> BTW that theory applies to kids books only :laugh:


Relax, it's all in good fun. KFS is a big fan of this setup and I'm sure he'd love to see it happen.

Not to mention some people can use a little flame to get them to do crazier things just to prove other people wrong...:laugh:



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Or bust. I have no intentions of falsifying anything, or fudging the numbers. If it only makes 6, then something will have to change until it hits the mark or *blows up on a horrific fireball*.


I would love to see this. Not so much the fireball... more just the putting all the work in necessary to achieve your goal. If it doesn't succeed, it'll go out in a blaze of glory. It's sad to see projects die in a corner, covered in dust. Give it your all, and if the fker blows up, so be it. 

Like my uncles 91 (I think) Red 300zx convertible that overheated and caught fire on a NYC freeway, while it was snowing out. That man had a goal. Sure, it wasn't ridiculous amounts of horsepower from his stock N/A engine. He was going to get home and a little smoke from the engine wasn't going to stop him...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Nop, and I agree. Just glad I changed my mind before getting too onvolved in machine work. As is, what I have collected thus far can still be used here, and what can't can go on my scirocco.


:thumbup:
You could always get 81mm bore pistons from a 2.0 8V TDI PD Motor and sell the bottom end to someone on clubtdi


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cracKness said:


> Relax, it's all in good fun. KFS is a big fan of this setup and I'm sure he'd love to see it happen.
> 
> Not to mention some people can use a little flame to get them to do crazier things just to prove other people wrong...:laugh:
> 
> ...


This. I feel as if its all talk. So I'm taking it as such till I'm shown results. I'm not flaming the op in any way that will come from the r32 guys when they see it. Less talk more build. 
p


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I was looking in to sleeves for a 1.8t build. The only thing I came across was repair sleeving. Punching the block to 83.5 will get you about .06 liter the 2.5. Edit, math to words
> 
> I see it as possible. We have 8vs pushing 600, 1.8ts over 1000, that vr6 corrado is aroubd 1200 on meth. That 3.6 over 1000 with a gt42r. All wheel. The only aftermarket cranks I know of are eurospec and well..... lol
> 
> As far as I can see, only thing holding this engine back is camshafts.



That 3.6 over 1100 with a gt45r. All wheel. i helped you with the wrong numbers 

Anyway.. go on with the build,if you can hold this engine together you can reach 1000 on it.. i would go with at pt4276 billet instead and a girdle would help you a lot! good luck


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

My bad. I was unaware :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Non-update. Flying home on the second. Teardown on the third. Fly back out on the fourth.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

please post lots of pics!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Edit: any newer revisions of the mk5 bentley? I can only find 05/06


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

To be honest i would love to see this happen its really a great goal and if the old 2.2 5cly did it then why not the newer ones. Btw i my self will be doing a balls to the wall 2.5 mk3 but no boost and goal is N/A 300whp some say its a crazy idea as well but from one 2.5 build to another best of luck :beer::beer:


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

So if putting sleeves in is out of the question, I guess blue printing and balancing is gonna have to take the big toll of keeping everything happy? Honestly i thought 600 was a big goal, can't wait to see the progress and build. This is all relatively new to me so always up for learning, not as easy building a v8 for big numbers like im used to


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pat, what do you need?? if possible, i'll send you the PDF.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone do me a quock favor and measure the center to center of the passenger side engine mount bolts. I was not sent the mount bar with the motor, and from the pictures I can dig up, it looks like a mk4 mount would bolt right up to that bar.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Subd to see where this goes...

GL op :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Got home, first wave of parts that have come in for the R. (bumpers not shown)









And a 400whp 425wtq kit for my DD saab 9-3, as well as some replacement stereo stuff I blew up.









Got a few pieces in for the Scirocco, too, but nothing to write home about. SS clutch line and walbro inline.

Tomorrow, after a visit with my surgeon, it's off to pick up the tranny, stop at the vw dealer, junk yard, some other errands, and then tear down time. Did a quick one-over of the engine. It's definitely there.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The whole trip home was a total wash, with the exception of picking up the transmission and seeing my friends. I got a little work done, but not completely torn down like I was hoping to. Granted, I didn't get started on it until about 11pm, and gave up around 2am. Without a bentley and the large enough bits, I couldn't strip the timing chains. Also, VW's fetish with 12-point screws on this motor is ****ing ridiculous. Using the right bit, about 75% of the 12 points stripped out; had to rely on the old "pound a six-point bit in 'ere with a hammer" trick. I'm going to have to find some six-points to replace all those with.

starting out:









This was where I got to when my buddy said "Pat, good luck, but **** this stupid motor. If this were a 1.8t we'd be at the bare block by now. This is stupid. I'm going home"


















And here's how I put her aside last night.


















I could have gone farther with the timing chains, I bet, but like I said, without a bentley in hand, I didn't want to push it.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got off the phone with chris at x2. I think we have something really really wicked in the works.
edit: c2, not x2

Sent from my toaster


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

who's X2?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> who's X2?


I bet its c2

x and c are awfully close on the keyboard


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Fat fingers and a small keyboard certainly don't mix.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

in for pure awesome or magnificent failure :thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I was going to ask about that saab in the pictures... must really surprise people on the highway lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The saab is my sweetheart. She loves it rough.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I could have gone farther with the timing chains, I bet, but like I said, without a bentley in hand, I didn't want to push it.


Make sure to get the proper tools for the VVT bolts.:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The five points? Yeah, I need to grab a set of those. Know what bit the cam gear bolts are, so I can get it ordered? It looked like a 19mm 12 -point, but I don't remember. And anything else special I need to pick up, besides a cam locking tool?

Also, what's the deal with the canister connecting the two timing chains, the one with the huge vacuum line coming off of it?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

vacuum pump.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow this is going to be an awesome build. subscribed. opcorn:


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

1000hp? Never
-B


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> vacuum pump.



Should have figured. Maybe I can use it to pull some extra crankcase vacuum. If not, off it goes lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kinda needed., it runs the brake booster.......


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It cant pull enough vacuum from the intake manifold? Odd. Or do the mk5s just require that much vacuum?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone interested in the hx52? I was sent an offer last night on a precision 8285 that I don't think I can refuse.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The five points? Yeah, I need to grab a set of those. Know what bit the cam gear bolts are, so I can get it ordered? It looked like a 19mm 12 -point, but I don't remember. And anything else special I need to pick up, besides a cam locking tool?
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the canister connecting the two timing chains, the one with the huge vacuum line coming off of it?


14mm tri-square. Might as well order a whole set from 4mm to 16mm seeing as everything on the motor is tri-square


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Your going to need a cam locking tool, crank locking pin, and a special tool to take the head bolts out.. I have the head bolt tool if your interested in buying it, once you stud the head its useless......


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> 1000hp? Never
> -B


i was waiting for your "official" input.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just ordered a short and long 4-18 set of triple squares. How much for the head bolt tool? 

Thanks for the info :beer:

For future reference: 
crank lock: ast 40069
cam lock: ast 40070


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

$20 bucks for the head bolt tool. ill never need it again lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What is it? I thought I read its a 14mm 12 point hex, which I have a few of.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

its a #10 Polydrive Head Bolt Socket


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow I read way wrong
Yeah, pm my your info. Ill grab it iff you.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Word on the street is there's an gt42-8285 cea 1.1-t4 on the way. 

Sent from my toaster


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Word on the street is there's an gt42-8285 cea 1.1-t4 on the way.
> 
> sounds like you should run that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You can't use the vacuum pump to draw vacuum. We've got block off plates in the works already- they've been dubbed the "Texas Plate".


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

this is only a 2.1...i think its possible by all means


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

WAY differnt motor


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes but it's a small displacement. I've seen 490 hp n/a 4 cylinders before


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

best motor ever built


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll say it again and again...it's a way differnt motor...way too differnt.

also. what is your plans to get 1000? BW just built a killer setup with E85 and only(only haha, its a lot) 615 fWHP. where are you finding the other 400whp?
not knocking you...just interested as to what you plan?


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll see if I can find a link. It was a ford it revved to over 10k if I recall correct


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you don't understand...DIFFERNT MOTOR COMPLETELY.
yes evo motors and millon dollar rallye cars get 800-1300whp.
this is a 2.5L new vw motor. 100% differnt ball game.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you don't understand...DIFFERNT MOTOR COMPLETELY.
> yes evo motors and millon dollar rallye cars get 800-1300whp.
> this is a 2.5L new vw motor. 100% differnt ball game.


no i realize that but here is that link

http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dyno-tuning-results/447351-highest-hp-4g63-engine-2007-a.html


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

crazy numbers but that chart shows that particular evo not even making 200hp until 5300rpm lol. not exactly a dd


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

and I must say that the ford cosworth N/A has one of the smoothest torque curves I have ever seen!!! haha but really impressive numbers for an N/A no doubt


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> crazy numbers but that chart shows that particular evo not even making 200hp until 5300rpm lol. not exactly a dd





2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> and I must say that the ford cosworth N/A has one of the smoothest torque curves I have ever seen!!! haha but really impressive numbers for an N/A no doubt


lol i said the same thing about the curve but its 400+ na 4 banger...it was done and the evo had me saying the same thing, drag car i suppose


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> also. what is your plans to get 1000? BW just built a killer setup with E85 and only(only haha, its a lot) 615 fWHP. where are you finding the other 400whp?
> not knocking you...just interested as to what you plan?


Until a cam solution is brought to market, I don't see it happening. I expect peak torque to be over 6k....Lucky for me, I have good machinists line up for the head and crank work, and all the time in the world.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Until a cam solution is brought to market, I don't see it happening. I expect peak torque to be over 6k....Lucky for me, I have good machinists line up for the head and crank work, and all the time in the world.
> 
> Sent from my toaster


Machine some cams then:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know why I didn't think of that. Brb

Sent from my toaster


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Nls, do you have a link or any info on the 650hp build?

Sent from my toaster


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, it was in eurotuner.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> Machine some cams then:thumbup:


Not that easy


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, it was in eurotuner.


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Issue number? Approximate distribution date?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

one out now with the GP in it. it was blue waters car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> one out now with the GP in it. it was blue waters car.


Yep. That Laguna Seca Blue M3 is pure sex :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Ill pick one up tonight. At least according to the build thread he has here a 6765, a log manifold, and a single 044. Dual 044 tops out about 900whp on e85 supras, so I'm sure some things have changed since then.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Ill pick one up tonight. At least according to the build thread he has here a 6765, a log manifold, and a single 044. Dual 044 tops out about 900whp on e85 supras, so I'm sure some things have changed since then.
> 
> Sent from my toaster


Got in an arguement earlier about lug bolt I had but they also make this


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks pretty. I didnt think 044s had he npsh for somethink like that.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Looks pretty. I didnt think 044s had he npsh for somethink like that.


Ya same here, but they do  That right there will fuel 1400bhp without a hiccup :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Dino, though, not corn


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are working on a triple 044 tank... We have some Lambo customers making 1200 on corn, but using 2 x dual 044- kinda a clunky solution, so they requested a single triple tank. 

Our double tank is about half the size of that setup and will fuel the same 850 - 900whp or so.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: I just like Radiums for the shear look of it


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It certainly looks coler, but submerged > syphoned for submersable pumps, always. I clcan see doubles, but I don't understand triples. So many more points of failure.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Couldn't find Eurotuner. My hometown Barns and Noble has it, but where I'm working at right now does not. bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It certainly looks coler, but submerged > syphoned for submersable pumps, always. I clcan see doubles, but I don't understand triples. So many more points of failure.


What else are you going to use? The weldon's aren't rated for E85, and the aeromotives / fuellabs are unreliable as hell- and not that big. 

You basically have to go to a mechanical pump at that point.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Magnafuel mp-4303 + boost-a-pump. rated for every fuel type, dino, corn, meth, etc. 2000hp crank rated dino fuel. Strong enough npsh to not require a force-fed sump. And it's 100% duty cycle. 

60psi 2.3gpm
65psi 2.2 gpm
70psi 2.1 gpm
75psi 2.0 gpm

60psi - 17Amps
65psi - 17.8Amps
70psi - 18.6Amps
75psi - 19.6Amps

Anything bigger at 100% duty cycle is mechanical.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Not that easy


and not cheap to pay someone but hey there is no other solution right now


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> and not cheap to pay someone but hey there is no other solution right now


Yep.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You mean I can't just get some billet, slap it in a llathe, and put sone emery cloth to it? Damnit


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

less talk of what you want to do and more doing! lets see pictures and progress:laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Patience, patience. I am once again 850 miles from my garage. Packages are being delivered every day. Don't worry.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You mean I can't just get some billet, slap it in a llathe, and put sone emery cloth to it? Damnit


No you cant..


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Well ****.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Well ****.


Sorry Im running on 3 hrs of sleep. I was agreeing with your post :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Sarcasm does not transverse the internet very well. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Sarcasm does not transverse the internet very well. :thumbup:


No, I got the sarcasm, Im just gonna be a little punctually retarded today I can already tell


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

March / April will be interesting for the head parts. I promise.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> March / April will be interesting for the head parts. I promise.


You guys are such teases lol.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

In ten days I can pay you whatever you need to secure my position in line for parts. Want to shoot me a quick pm wih what you have in mind and what we are lookin at?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

New turbo just showed up. Worked on the plumbing.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks awesome... Should be able to keep up with a K04 if you do some weight reduction mods to the car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'll say it again and again...it's a way differnt motor...way too differnt.
> 
> also. what is your plans to get 1000? BW just built a killer setup with E85 and only(only haha, its a lot) 615 fWHP. where are you finding the other 400whp?
> not knocking you...just interested as to what you plan?


Just an FYI the 619FWHP was put down only at 20psi and only pushing to around 7500 RPM. The reason being is that the night before we had sheared the ARP flywheel bolts at the strip and decided to put some generic grade 5 bolts (all that was available) back in along with welding the flywheel to the crank. So needless to say we were taking it easy. Since the event we have redone the motor and have done many pulls past 9k rpm and have boosted it over 35psi. Trust me its faster. We hope to dyno soon AWD but I promise 1000AWHP is possible with this motor. (Our current setup, I am guessing can produce around 850awhp. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Also on a side note, for delivery of fuel to prepare for 1000awhp on our Bonneville R32/2.5L build we ran a custom fuel cell along with dual 8AN feed lines into 2 Aeromotive A-1000 pumps into a single 10an feed line. Aeromotive planned out the whole fuel system for us. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbup:

Im hoping to avoid the bolt shearing issue by having the fw/ crank redrilled for more bolts or pinned. That and a 12an feed to a magnafuel mp4303 dualfeeding a 10an rail.

What turbo are you guys using for the est. 850?

I have a lot more pictures, if I can ever get home to take them...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The reason being is that the night before we had sheared the ARP flywheel bolts at the strip


Were you using the regular "G60" ARP flywheel bolts? What did ARP say about the issue?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

I have my doubt on 1000. But gabe, yours was impressive and will look forward too see how far you push it! I'd love to see 1000.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

From the worlds largest diesel engine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> Were you using the regular "G60" ARP flywheel bolts? What did ARP say about the issue?


We were not using a G60 bolt. We were using a bolt off of a Ford 6 Cyl that is the proper length to fully thread into the crank.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We were not using a G60 bolt. We were using a bolt off of a *Ford 6 Cyl* that is the proper length to fully thread into the crank.


Which is the "G60" ARP flywheel bolt kit


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Subscribed to this. Been waiting for people to start pushing the 2.5. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> Which is the "G60" ARP flywheel bolt kit


Again, it is not a G60 ARP flywheel bolt. The G60 flywheel bolt, which is pictured here is shorter than the Ford flywheel bolts which I was using which is pictured here.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright, so a couple pictures of the boxes and boxes of **** that's showed up:

mushimoto









-10an line, mp4303 pump, return-line fuel cooler. Walbro inline-for size reference









Tial MVS for size reference. HY35 and PTE8285


















On to tear down. Oil pan off









Windage tray off. You can see a bolt I missed that I'll have to weld back in to the tray. It was under a mound of sludge and even after double-checking holes, I still missed it. The tray popped right off around the bolt. No real effort was used to pull it off. Weird.









Crank out

















02m quattro tranny modded to fit the 2.5 timing case. I was told you have to grind a **** ton off. It took about 20 seconds with a grinding wheel and 5 to clean it up with a tiger paw.

























Tranny on the crank case. It's a super tight fit

























Block, as it sits ready to go to the machine shop









Next time I come home, I'm going to make an engine stand bracket that lets me bolt to the exhaust side of the block. I would have made one last night, but all I have is 1/2" steel square tube and 3/16 sheet steel. Not strong enough for me.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice Work 

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good, glad to see some progress


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

So much win here

Love the progress

sent from tapatalk


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Alright, so a couple pictures of the boxes and boxes of **** that's showed up:


Whats up with that? you dont need two, let me get one of those lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

A second hy35 just showed up today for a buddies car 

HX35/40 should be arriving shortly as well.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

not much to show. MS for the scirocco. Wheels for the R. Misc small stuff for the R. Oh, and this:









Yes, it's big.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

love the whole thing


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Good God.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gonna just subscribe to this real quick...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## shegel (May 30, 2007)

Sweet project man.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, we have a problem here.....









Baby girl, The Middle Child, The Twins, Mommy and Big Daddy.


Made a stand for the 2.5 so that I can do the timing chains and not have to rest the block on the floor. It only took me about 10 beers to get this done.


----------



## Rodlund (Feb 22, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yeah, we have a problem here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh mah lord look at all those turbos


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yeah, we have a problem here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet baby Jesus....


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

gt28r, super 19t, hy35, hy35, hx35/40, pte8285


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Summer is drawing closer, so lets bring this back up. 

Off topic: 

I found out TT's have a kanooter valve: 









I acquired some parts for a mk4 jetta awd swap: 









I broke something really expensive: 









and on topic, I picked up something that supra owners love that is really, really cool: 









stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm definitely watching this. Props to an insane project.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never been known for taking the best pictures. I did, however, take a break from working on my Jetta and Scirocco to start on the R.

Fit up

























Welded out


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Good news and bad news. 

The bad news is I dropped the car and checked ground clearance. It's not good. 2" at resting weight. 

The good news is the car no longer has a spare tire well, so moving the bracket up and gaining ground clearance is going to be a piece of cake.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So the motor is going in the rear? Why?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What? No? Why? Have a little too much to drink tonight?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> What? No? Why? Have a little too much to drink tonight?


Saw a turbo bolted up by the rear haldex... Figured your trying to gauge where the turbo may sit.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Hell no. I'm compound turboing the 2.5. There's not enough room in the bay. Rear mounted turbo is the only place to put the big guy.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Hell no. I'm compound turboing the 2.5. There's not enough room in the bay. Rear mounted turbo is the only place to put the big guy.


Ok, gotcha lol. Makes sense, I thought also that may have been part of a rear subframe reinforcing triangle similar to what BW did on their Rabbit. Using a flange in mockup and decided to bolt a turbo for ****s and giggles. Ha 

There gonna be crazy lag or not so much?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think I've seen what BW did in the rear of their car.

I'm hoping lag won't be too terrible. If it was by itself, I couldn't see the stock 2.5 spooling the 8285 up until 6k. With the compound set-up, vvt, and a sound performance quick spool valve on the big guy, I'm hoping to see full boost from the primary stage by 3500, and the secondary stage before 5000.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why not a twin turbo set up?

maybe in series, maybe in parallel.

parallel for low end, series for BIG numbers, no?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Mother of god, how did I miss this. 

sub'd


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> why not a twin turbo set up?
> 
> maybe in series, maybe in parallel.
> 
> parallel for low end, series for BIG numbers, no?


Compound = turbos in series. :thumbup:

Small turbo feeding a big one.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Om nom nom


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> why not a twin turbo set up?
> 
> maybe in series, maybe in parallel.
> 
> parallel for low end, series for BIG numbers, no?


Could work. Get to use one of those other turbos off the table


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Same thing tho.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Running the turbo compressors in parallel and the turbines in series is an idea. It's actually a pretty good one. Both turbos are efficient to 40psi.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

This is insanity! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Running the turbo compressors in parallel and the turbines in series is an idea. It's actually a pretty good one. Both turbos are efficient to 40psi.


This would be an awesome set up.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I was hoping to have the whole exhaust done today, but the pie-cut 4" took a lot longer than expected, and by the time I finished it, friends started showing up, so I had to stop to entertain for the rest of the afternoon/evening.










Tomorrow I should have the entire exhaust done, and the secondary turbo feed piping started.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So it totally dawned on me that I forgot this. If you follow AP Tunings facebook, you'll have seen this. Big thanks to Tom and everyone there for figuring out how to fit a 10an rail under the cam position sensor.


















A ground clearance picture I forgot to upload









And where I'm at so far today. I'll have this exhaust finished before dark.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Still need to cut the tips to the same length.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks awesome man, can't wait to see the finish results


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

this is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome, very nice welding and fab work.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Cut the goofy 3 5/8" vband off and welded a 3" on. The ID of the flanges are the same size. Gained a little more ground clearance this way too.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


>




so. much. awesome


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

All in all, I lost 1" of ground clearance over the stock exhaust. That's pretty damn good in my book.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn, that's a lot of welds dude!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Tell me about it! I'm putting this tigwave through the paces. 

The front end is going to be twice as much work, between the downpipe, the up-pipe, and the turbo header..... This is the easy stuff. And I still have to make a debris shield for the intake.....


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks awesome man, that's one thing I still need to learn is to tig weld. What are you gonna do to keep the charge pipe from heating up


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

ceramic coat everything. it's all I can do. I'm not too worried about it past that. airspeed through that pipe is going to be pretty damn fast, so it shouldn't have much time to soak up heat. Plus, after two stages of compression, I imagine heat picked up from the exhaust is going to be negligible.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

anteramk5jetta said:


> Looks awesome man, that's one thing I still need to learn is to tig weld. What are you gonna do to keep the charge pipe from heating up


he could wrap and thermal coat both pipes.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Tell me about it! I'm putting this tigwave through the paces.
> 
> The front end is going to be twice as much work, between the downpipe, the up-pipe, and the turbo header..... This is the easy stuff. And I still have to make a debris shield for the intake.....


so parallel turbos is a final?? 

which sizes!?   

opcorn: this is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not 100% yet. I need to get my friend at CMU to get some of her friends to crunch some numbers for me. I really like the idea of parallel turbos. Just guessing at numbers, a compound setup would flow around 120lb/min, a parallel setup would flow upwards of 195lb/min. I don't have intercooling for that, nor do I have fueling. The thought of the compressors possibly fighting each other worries me too. 

I'll probably stick to compounding just for the sake of simplicity. I have plenty of time to dwell on it. I won't have the funds to get this running until thanks giving... at best. That depends on how much it'll cost to get the tranny built. Then there's money for body work.... geeze.

Parts I still need:
- clutch, the deal with DLI-Teknik for a custom twin didn't pan out, so the money went elsewhere
- tranny work, found out one of two of my 02ms has no first or second, so I might as well get it built. it'll need it
- about another 1k worth of misc lines/fittings from summit
- gauges
- a standalone
- seats
- engine mounts
- tires
- haldex controller

sheesh. I hope it's a busy fall/winter for work. Looking at that list makes me thing it won't be moving on it's own power until this time next year.


Turbos are the Precision 8285 and a Holset HY35. If the Hy35 isn't enough (gt35R sized compressor and turbine wheel, 60 lb/min), I have a HX35/40 pro sitting on the shelf. Twin scrolled, 70lb/min compressor, bigger turbine.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

You gonna try all this through an air to air or air to water?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

water


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

So BAU5 :beer:


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

sub'd for the impending glory.:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Amazing Work Pat, you are a genius.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

That has to be the BEST 'muffling device' I have seen... 

Clever mounting on the back of the Haldex.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Genius is a little much, but thanks guys!

I don't care how played they are, I love this look

















Need to get the new skirts painted :thumbdown:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

not played.... ive been sittin on a set for 4 years now... never gotten around to doing anything with them yet!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't think of a nicer looking wheel on a red gti. I'm sure they'll look amazing on your tropic orange.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Genius is a little much, but thanks guys!
> 
> I don't care how played they are, I love this look
> 
> ...


Nope you are genius, its funny because I had this idea about a week ago, remote turbo in parallel with my PTE557E, was thinking a Exhaust cutout valve wired to a switch, so you can run the small turbo straight up, and they open the valve around 4500rpm, and direct the exhaust into the second remote turbo, I was thinking a PWR barrel AWIC mounted under the car would do the trick, great work Pat.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I think tuning for that would be a bitch unless you could also change maps with the flick of the switch

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone have a spare stock passenger side motor mount they can donate to the cause?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Anyone have a spare stock passenger side motor mount they can donate to the cause?


i threw mine away... sorry


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Today was a day full of running errands. Had to get hail damage apraised, make a trip 100 miles in the opposite direction for aluminum sheet for heat shields/debris shields/surge tank, and some other stuff. All I got done was moving the turbo flange up another 1/2". As it was, the tubing was level to the ground, but the turbine v-band flange hung 1/2" lower than the tubing. Now it's all adjusted so the tubing where it passes under the rear subframe is the lowest point in the car. And even then, it's still at the same height as xzy brand's single 3" exhaust. 

You can't really tell, but it's a lot higher. It's as high as I could take it without restricting access to the lowest haldex bolt on the left.









Another bad shot, but you can now see that the v-band clamp isn't any lower than the piping.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

whats your idea for the oil pump back to the motor?
we ran into a bunch of issues figureing that out years back when we did a remote turbo setup and also we helped ngp's jetta vr remote turbo setup with this as well...

info we did if it helps....

- ran the line for return, then figured out how much oil would fill the line from the turbo drian to the motor
- made a tank that would hold that much oil and a bit extra BECAUSE when you shut of the motor, the oil drains back and we had 2 turbos blow seals because of the drain back and filled the turbo. the tanks was right under the turbo, but the NGP one was just to the side but has to be lower then the drain of the turbo.
- we ran a turbo timer to run the return oil pump for 15 seconds after the motor was off to clear the line as best as posible
- run a pump that can push the oil but does NOT have to have the lines filled, it will push it no matter the volume. some pumps won't push unless its primed and full...that will not work.
- we also(for saftey) ran a light on the dash to show when the pump was working or not, if the light went off, the pump was dead, no oil return. etc


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's pretty much exactly what I have in mind, except for the tank. My idea was to mount a mocal differential oil pump on the open space on the bracket I made. It doesn't need to be primed. I would have a one-way check valve on the inlet of the pump, and the drain line would be 6" long at worst. I was going to run the pump on a 30 second after-run timer and a dash light.

From the research I've been using, the mocal pump perfoms every bit as well as the STS pumps and it's the same gear drive, not an impeller drive, so it doesn't matter how much fluid is inside of it. It's also 1/10th of the price.

I was also tossing around the idea of a standalone oiling system, but I worry about how quickly it would get up to temp.

The NGP set-up you referred to, that's not the mk3 Dusty Mauve build, is it?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Its the same one Dusty Mauve.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Anyone have a spare stock passenger side motor mount they can donate to the cause?


 mk4 R mount or mk5 2.5 mount?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Patrick stock MKV 2.5 Rabbit mount? I have a few


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not much to report. Got a care package from Canada.









stg 3 oil cooler package
forged pistons and rods
arp tops and bottoms

waiting on another package 

I haven't been working on this car too much, because I've been working on this one:
http://forums.acuralegend.org/omg-greek-does-something-t13252p24.html

But it's time to start up work again, so she's getting put away for the winter. Maybe around thanksgiving, I can get the manifold cranked out. While I'm away, though, the block is going for machining.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like a VERY great care package!

cant wait for more.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome build, Subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate reading awesome but incomplete threads like this, i want MORE!:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just have to wait. With work starting back up last week I can get more parts rolling in. Hopefully I'll have everything needed here by thanksgiving. Christmas at the latest. But what little time I'll have at home between jobs I need to dedicate to getting that Honda up and running first. Then I can go back to this.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

just stumbled across this! great build!

i just finished a compounded TDI! looking forward to seeing this come to fruition!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

mmm hmmmm!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Id love to see some info on that compound tdi!

Once a torque plate shows up, I can get the whole.bottom end to the machine sshop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

DAMN i had just found the whole thread on that TDi about two weeks ago after searching for an hour...i'll see if i can dig it up again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

found it: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=353217


----------



## o3_vr6 (Mar 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's awesome....

I remember reading about a tripple compound beetle, two turbos, one supercharger, and helping a guy with a blue corrado doing a 3076 and lysholm.... I can't ever find info on those builds again....


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

subscribing :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Id love to see some info on that compound tdi!
> 
> Once a torque plate shows up, I can get the whole.bottom end to the machine sshop.


here is my thread on tdi club...hasnt been updated in a while...once i got it running its been hard to deal with keeping the thread updated with current photos...
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=353217


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> here is my thread on tdi club...hasnt been updated in a while...once i got it running its been hard to deal with keeping the thread updated with current photos...
> http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=353217


Just went through your thread. That's some very impressive work you've done! I really like that blue color :beer: as well!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not dead, just delayed.

But a true 10an rail isn't a bad thing.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## Mikkelkhs (Dec 10, 2011)

*Sv: 1000 awhp or bust*

Sweet mother of.... 

Sendt fra min GT-I9300


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates Pat?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I got three days home over xmas where I got absolutely nothing done except cut the merge collector piping. Next time I get a chance to get home, I'm going to make that damn manifold. 

But my work schedule is basically booked up through most of spring. I should have a week or two at the end of January/early February.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I honestly have no idea what some of what I'm seeing here is, I'm still learning things, but damn. This is awesome. Definitely going to be keeping up with this thread :thumbup:


----------



## shrike12 (Nov 19, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not much to say.... I'm in Miami and the shop is in Pittsburgh. I'm hoping to get back to the house next weekend to work on some stuff. Lots of parts have been ordered. Lots of stuff are waiting for me when I get back. 

Last time I was at the house, for one day, I started feeling out the manifold design and cut the collector, which you can see in this picture from my buddies who had to move **** around for water-filter maintenance, as well as lots of materials for fabbing....


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Cant wait to see more progress on this. opcorn:


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a few customer cars to crank out before I get to touch my toys. I should get a chance to play with the R monday evening or tuesday.

I finished up the last of this car this morning:

















And started on a 500whp cavalier this evening.


----------



## AzDubbin1.8t (Apr 20, 2007)

:heart::thumbup: great build


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I have a few customer cars to crank out before I get to touch my toys. I should get a chance to play with the R monday evening or tuesday.
> 
> I finished up the last of this car this morning:
> 
> ...


Damn!?!?! Can we get some specs on this thing, it looks wicked:thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

94 (or 92, I forget) Acura legend swapped to a C35A Acura RL motor (same bottom end that's in the NSX)
worked heads
pauter rods
cp pistons
fx850 clutch
pte6768 turbo
ID1000 injectors
dual 044 pumps in a surge tank
dual tial mvs wastegates
tial 50mm bov
cx-racing 600hp front mount
3" ic piping and exhaust
(not mine) boxed intake manifold with shorter runners, bigger plenum, VIS (variable intake) delete, and stock throttle body
Honda Accord Koyo racing radiator
AEM NSX standalone
tubular exhaust manifolds, 2.5" cross pipe, twin scroll collector
Custom delrin front motor mounts, stock tranny mounts
10an valve cover pcv to non-recirc catch can
ground control coilover

Everything on the car has been modified. It's owner is a friend of mine and while I love the guy, this car has been a huge pain in my ass. The engine bay is so tight that in order to make the turbo manifolds, the engine had to be dropped and reinstalled about 10-times.

He's shooting for 700whp. CP said his pistons are only good for about there..... I told him he should get a smaller turbo so it'll spool faster but he wants the big one because it's cooler. meh.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow that is an awesome setup, its nice to see someone put together a well built jdm car. I've worked on a few boosted Honda's by me but most run eBay turbo kits. This guy has a quality parts list! The dropping the engine part to do the manifolds would have been where I gave up after doing it once or twice haha, good on you though for finishing it:thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

pat you have a few private messages to answer.cough cough.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

thoughts?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Go big or go home right? :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's... uh... a little much for my tastes. What motor is that?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Volvo T5


















http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/02/builds_gt_gt_swedish_rwd_golf_mkiii/


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

2.5L to longi quattro tranny. Tomorrow it goes in the car.

















Sorry for the crappy pics. My phone battery was dieing

You really have to cut the **** out of the Longitudinal trannys to make it clear. I cut a good three inches out of top of the bellhousing.

If she doesn't like up the way I'd like, there's always viper-spec t56's that can be had.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

figure out the starter?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Haven't bothered yet. This auto is just for mock up purposes. I don't want to drop 1k on an 01e only to not be able to use it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we tried it out on a manual... we fitted it all but teh starter needs trimming and fitment for the motor side.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I figured something like that would happen. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Again, we have an adapter to use original 20v starters. Not a show stopper


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

going tomorrow to pick up an a4 front subframe to retrofit in to the mk4. I have one more customer car to finish and then it's just me and the R.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So the b5 a4 subframe bolts RIGHT in to the mk4 chassis. Well.... with a small relocation of the front subframe mounts. ANNNNNNNNND the subframe mounts exactly where it needs to be to drop the longitudinal set up right in.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Great build, bringing building a car back to the roots. I wish you nothing but the best of luck on your goal.

:beer:

Also - Hank, I wanted to say that I'm very excited about a lot of the things you are putting out. 

:beer:


----------



## ryryman43 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm, true longitudinal quattro in a mkiv. Is this a first?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Exciting developments.. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

ryryman43 said:


> Hmmm, true longitudinal quattro in a mkiv. Is this a first?


At best, it's a second. Dahlback had a mk4 2.2L inline 5 quattro ages (it seems) ago. And I know of a couple mk4 RWD set-ups, but they've all been domestic v8 swaps. 

This will be, to my knowledge, the only quattro mk4 (possibly even volkswagen a-platform) to keep the factory front end, and with a b5 subframe swap. All the RWD and Dahlback cars were completely tube'd out.

Passenger side subframe mount. Not bad for a 110v mig.

















I don't have enough metal to finish the drivers side, but I can get close. I'll have that done tomorrow. Bad news is I have to go to Dominican Republic for a few days for work. At least that'll give time enough for the parts to make new control arms to show up.

My friends and I were talking about it'd be interesting to keep the haldex rear end. The car needs the 01E for the strength. But it'd certainly be unique to keep the on-off driveability of the haldex.

Also, some thoughts on steering:
The current game plan is to switch the hubs left/right, then throw an ABA steering rack in front of the subframe. Then I'll extend the steering column arm to fit. If I can avoid having to shorten the brake booster and run a b3 rack above the tranny, I'm all for that.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Subframe is fully installed. I didn't have enough metal to finish the mounts, but I figured two mounts at 90% beats the hell out of one mount at 100% and one at 20%


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I haven't seen this thread in like 6 months. I wasn't expecting to see a 01e being used. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

01e next to the auto. It's a lot smaller. And MUCH MUCH lighter. I could barely move the auto but can pick the 01e up by myself.









Center diff out and ready to get sent out for cryo-treating and 4:1torque bias modification


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Explain modifying the bias of the diff?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The torsion based awd setup is a 2:1 torque bias did, meaning under limited traction, twice the amount of torque is sent to the rear wheels as is the front. The 4:1 mod sends 4x the torque to the rear wheels as the front.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

This is the kind of builds that everyone looks forward to, some expect failure, some expect win. with the efforts and abilities that pat has show thus far, this project build is full of win. I just bought a mk3 golf with hopes of building a monster, but mine will end up a puppy compared to this. 600hp out of a 16V 9A motor in a mk3 converted to RWD. thats my plans. id go AWD but its going to be a car that i can have fun with around the track, and the AWD setup would pose as an understeer issue. i will be mounting mine longitudinal as well..

Pat, do you know of any transmissions that will bolt up (even with slight modification) to a 9A block that will allow a longitudinal mount for RWD? im trying to avoid going AWD for my track purposes. :beer::beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

QuickTime makes a bell housing to bolt Audi/Vw 4-cylinders up to a bw t10 or Chevy tko500. Or you could use an 01a with welded center diff. 


http://www.jegs.com/i/Quick-Time-BellHousing/698/RM-4082/10002/-1?parentProductId=

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say I have some ballistics heim joints and Dom on order for control arms and a r33 GTR skyline r200 rear end with the nismo 2-way locking mechanical LSD. Mmmmmmm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Tomorrow I will hopefully have either the steering rack or front motor mounts (or both!) done


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Good stuff!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

issues with the motor tilted so much the wrong way? oiling...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

What's the stock tilt -15 degrees like the 1.8ts? If so, it's not tilted much farther back than stock. Should be fine.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

But that's for a 1.8t long mounted motor. Pan and pickup. The 2.5 is more level and the pan/pickup is differnt. No saying you're wrong. Just wondering about it. Oil will be in level and towards the passenger side more. No?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes. But the 2.5 uses the same mounting holes on the transmission as the 4-cylinder blocks, right?

I'll stop and take a measurement of a stock motor in a few hours.

Regardless, because of where I want to put the steering rack, I'm probably going to have to fab up a dry-sump kit. Hanks pan would work great if I was putting the rack behind the motor, but I'd much rather have it in front. I can work something out if he'd be so kind as to sell me a pan frame. There's going to be plenty of room between the accessory pulley and radiator for an arbor and drive cog. I'll cross that bridge later.


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

why not check the old audi I-5 motors or, ask people who know the old I-5 motors that sat longitudinally in the quattros and see what the angle is, if your +/- 5 deg, its really not a big deal, personally, anything more might start causing wear on the lower cylinder wall based on the weight of the piston/wrist pin/rod will start becoming a factor wouldnt it? i know i may be nit picking, but seeing that it is getting further away from the vertical angle (unless i read it wrong) your increasing the mass against the cylinder wall. But again, i may be splitting hairs... but i think you might have to consider it at 1000AWHP. Subaru Flat-4's have this issue on the lower side of cylinder walls due to wear from the weight of the pistons/wrist pins/rods. I couldnt tell you what they do to avoid it, but i know it is an occurring issue

as said, i think no more than another 5 degrees in either direction shouldnt matter. :beer::beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i was more worried about oil level angle and pick up...isn;t the pick up toward the front sep belt side? which would be effected by the angle. hard right turn...no oil...bad issues 
dry sump would take care of that for sure.


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i was more worried about oil level angle and pick up...isn;t the pick up toward the front sep belt side? which would be effected by the angle. hard right turn...no oil...bad issues
> dry sump would take care of that for sure.


very true, a dry sump is always the best option IMO. Having a fitting at the bottom of the pan should guarantee that at least some oil will be picked up.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I've already had myself psyched up for dry sump for a while....

But the stock motor does in fact sit at -15 degrees. I just measured a stock motor and will upload a shot shortly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stock mk5 rabbit?
or stock 1.8t audi?

if mk5...thats fine BUT its transverse...not long.... so the oil "flow" or level will act differntley


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Dry sump it should have no problems done right. opcorn:


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stock mk5 rabbit?
> or stock 1.8t audi?
> 
> if mk5...thats fine BUT its transverse...not long.... so the oil "flow" or level will act differntley


The tilt angle at 15 degrees is what matters, a few degrees here or there wont harm anything. the engine being transverse has nothing to do with it. whether the engine is mounted longitudinally or transverse, so long the engine is tilted approximately 15 degrees from vertical it should be fine. Stock engines with stock motor mounts tilt upwards of 15 degrees when the rubber wears down.

think about the longitudinal vs transverse. if the car makes a right/left hand turn compared to where it was (assume a 90 degree right/left turn) the engine would be transverse compared to where it was initially, the angle from vertical has not changed. i hope im making some sense.. otherwise i sound like a dummie hahaha.

take a christmas tree, invert it so instead of an "A" shape you have a "V" shape. you can spin that tree around a million times, and the angle from the tip of the top to the bottom furthest branch wont change. in case someone gets smart about it, yes its a perfectly shaped tree with 15 degrees of shape.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pan and pick up design is meant for long VS trans....also pick up location.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No, you're right about the pick up. A longitudinal set up has to have a lower pan with a front drain, as opposed to a bottom drain simply because of the subframe location. But for this, it's a moot point because a different pan has to be made anyway. Extending the pick-up tube, or possibly finding a longitudinal pickup tube that will bolt up, will be a piece of cake. Of course, EVERYTHING related to pickup is moot if a drysump is used.

But the 2.5 STOCK is still sits at a -15 degree angle. Any wear between 15 and 20 degrees should be nominal and marginal.


----------



## K_McCormack (Mar 11, 2013)

subscribed! Good luck!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Wouldn't transverse mounted lateral (turning) forces be the same as longitudinally mounted breaking or acceleration forces on the oil?

Id figure it wouldn't make a huge difference with the way the oil is picked up. There are forces on the oil in every direction on a transverse mounted engine. Why is it so different for a longitudinal mounted engine?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The forces are in different directions, but the shape of the pan changes, and that requires a different pick up tube design.

I couldn't get the angle finder to sit flat, so it's showing the angle while resting on the sai tube. 10 degrees, with a few mm to drop to sit flush with the valve cover would put it right at -15 to -20.










Steering linkage done. It's extremely tight but there's plenty of clearance around everything so it'll work. It's been decided to dry-sump the motor. I found a killer deal on some parts so it won't break the bank.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

This project looks great!
Thinking about engines with flat cilinders Porsche and the good old beetle are the first ones coming up in my mind, Subaru much later.
The discussion about the oil supply is interesting. What I missed is the influance of a acceleration in straight line. With 1000 hp the all the oil will be at the rear side of the oil pan I think. 
Good you are going for dry sump.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dry sump is nearly a must imo on this setup. clearance and the angle scares me  so carry on sir!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It feels like I got nothing done on the car today, but I got the mounts on the frame done. Bending that 1.75 dom by hand is a mother... I wanted to spread the drivetrain/subframe load farther over the factory rail and I figured this was the best way to do it. Plus, it gave me a very convenient place to place the motor mounts.



















While I was doing this, my buddy was helping me out by shortening the shift rods and cutting out more of the tranny tunnel to fit the b5 shift box.. Apparently the crossover stabilizer we have is the wrong one, and wont let the tranny in to the right gears, so I need to find the right crossover bar. He's also going to see if he can locate a b5 s4 tranny tunnel from one of his friends. We decided that its probably going to be easier to modify the s4 tranny tunnel than make one from scratch. Only thing I don't like is I'll have to use the s4 center console but meh. Oh, and I'm going to have to find a floor mounted gas pedal, as it looks like the firewall mounted one won't work. Oh well.

Tomorrow I _should_ be able to put the engine hoist away.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I still have to add gussets to the passenger side motor mount bolt tabs and the drivers side mount still has two mount bars, plus three support bars to be added. After I get back from sushi, of course. 

Tomorrow - control arms DUM DUM DUM


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I love checking in on this thread, always impressed by the innovation and fabrication in here which is lacking in so many others:thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just wait until you see what I have cooked up for the turbo set-up :laugh: 

I have to leave for work on Tuesday for about six-to-ten weeks. But luckily the job is close enough that _if_ I have a day off, I can come back and work on the R.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a source for a RHD steering rack? I forgot that when you move the tie rod points to the front of the hub, right becomes left and left becomes right. It had us stumped pretty good Haha


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a place in Pa that can source one for you, they sell all rhd stuff and other parts. I believe it's called orchid euro

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

This was all I got done today. I spent the whole day driving around looking for a 1.25 dom die for my bender, and then had to get dom because 1.5 was WAAAY too big, and that was almost 2 hours from the place that had the die. I didn't get started until about 5pm, at which point I spent a fair amount of time trying to keep my buddy from wasting the rest of my 1" dom. He wanted to help with the motor mount, but has no pipe-fitting experience and is way underqualified for this kind of work but is trying to learn. 

One arm is tacked together. I have over a foot of travel before the bearings bind. The second arm just needs coped and tacked, and then I can add a center-brace and weld it all up. Hopefully the ball-joint flanges from Innovative Fab show up before I have to leave for work.... 

I swear tomorrow I'm finishing what I can of the a-arms, and both motor mounts. I need to get **** wrapped up before moving on, but my attention span is starting to shrink. So much is getting done so quickly that I'm starting to lose interest/motivation. Still, I would like to have the turbo manifold at least tacked up, if not welded out, by the end of the day Monday.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Drivers side engine mount 









Since the ball joint flanges haven't shown up yet, I said **** the control arms and decided to do something fun.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

That manifold looks amazing!!!!! Wish I had access to that stuff, could help get my ideas going my fab skills better


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

That ****'s sexy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow... bring it to florida already!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

mmm...that equal length manifold :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> mmm...that equal length manifold :thumbup:


 Equal-ish. #1 is a little long by an inch or two, but it's the shortest I could make it without going absolutely crazy with the bends. This is nice and compact and will work perfectly with the bay layout 



thygreyt said:


> wow... bring it to florida already!


 That's going to be a while. Every time I look at the car, I see $1k more here, $1k more there. To build the tranny I want to, it'll be $4k. Upgraded syncros for 1&2 are like $1.5k alone. Clutch is $3k. Then the ECU and tuning, jesus. That kind of money isn't going to be falling in to my lap any time soon.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ohhhh, lovely manifold!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Good job on the exhaust manifold!!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

nice! good job dude


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Welp. The time has come. Here's how my baby will be sitting for the next 3 months. But hopefully after that little time out, we'll have a lot more stuff to get cracking on! 



















*still need to get tt/r32 spindles. these are mk4 golf spindles*


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> *still need to get tt/r32 spindles. these are mk4 golf spindles*


 
hit up "ramon" on here; he runs a junk yard up in jersey...they tend to go thru quite a few r32's 

:heart: the build btw...cant wait to see this come to life!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

fouckhest said:


> hit up "ramon" on here; he runs a junk yard up in jersey...they tend to go thru quite a few r32's
> 
> :heart: the build btw...cant wait to see this come to life!


 Ramon runs AutoHaas. Best way to check what they have in the yard is by following them on Facebook. It is updated constantly on what is coming in and out. 

*AutoHaas Website* 

*AutoHaas Facebook* 

:thumbup: 

Great folks. Great pricing. Where I just bought my IRS from.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I sent them an email to see what they can do for me. 



02vwgolf said:


> There is a place in Pa that can source one for you, they sell all rhd stuff and other parts. I believe it's called orchid euro
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


 And thanks for this, I'll be getting a hold of them shortly.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I just made it home and have been told that I can expect a week at home before my next assignment. So I did a little mock-up with some stuff I have laying around. If I can be at this point fully welded up before I take off for work again, I'll be a very happy man.


















edit: the soft cobra head isn't staying. It's just for mock-up.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm kind of a newb when it comes to thinking how all of this is going to work.. but do you anticipate the supercharger becoming a bottleneck in terms of top end CFM? Just curious.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You mean the secondary turbo? No. The big turbo doesn't flow more than the small turbo. The effect increases mass flow (volume * pressure) by increasing the total boost pressure. Volume flow goes relatively unchanged.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So no more rear mounted turbo? :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't originally plan on mounting the engine this way. But since I did, there's plenty of room to bring it up front now.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good. I'm moving to Pgh in July, and would love to see this thing :thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I didn't originally plan on mounting the engine this way. But since I did, there's plenty of room to bring it up front now.


your going to end up with a bowl of spaghetti like me!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mmmmm spaghetti. :heart::heart:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is the Hungry Man version, though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

this is pretty nuts!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Mine is the Hungry Man version, though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Most excellent.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You mean the secondary turbo? No. The big turbo doesn't flow more than the small turbo. The effect increases mass flow (volume * pressure) by increasing the total boost pressure. Volume flow goes relatively unchanged.


hahahahha no, I SOMEHOW got this confused with your other thread with the jetta...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, afterwords that's what I figured happened. But to answer your question on that one, no, as well.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Working real slow on it.... I'll have it all welded up tomorrow. The I can work on the "up pipe". I have to get more gas, one bottle is at 0psi, the other at 200psi, and make an adjustment to the #5 runner as it warped a little too much when welded.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

looking good :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Have to make sure there is clearance for a gt55r if the 8285 isn't big enough. Looks like the gt47 comp cover turbos should fit. 

I've decided on a 4" through the hood (on a cut out) with a 2.5" back to a stock R muffler for "cruising" around.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I have really been looking forward to some updates. Looks awesome. 

Good work.:beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Also, I forgot about this. I picked this up at a community auction near where I was working for $17. I have no idea what it's from. I'm assuming an old diesel tractor or piece of farm equipment. All I know is its huge. No ID tags, no nothing. A couple castings on the turbine housing is all the identification. The backplace crumbled when I took it apart. I'm going to straighten the blades, weld the cover back on, and try and get my buddy to let me put this on his rat rod. It has absolutely zero shaft play and spins like new. 

78mm inducer 128mm exducer on compressor, haven't taken the turbine housing off yet.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Subd for bada** power


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No work today or tomorrow. I'm free all weekend and half of next week to knock this and the exhaust out. mmmm 

My buddy did stop by and caught this shot.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Shazam. 



























It's a little tight back there, but everything clears all peachy. Ready for the hemi 90mm throttle body. AWIC core and wiggins clamps are on order. Stock battery still fits :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice. Is there a reason you left the plenum that shape? Are you worried about leaning out the first couple cylinders because of the side feed design? 
Just curious. Everything looks awesome.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks. 

I'm not too worried about it. Others don't seem to have an issue with the design. There's a pretty generous sweep out from the feed to the plenum. I wanted a full 90* sweep, but with the motor mount and alternator there, that wasn't going to happen. Perhaps if I used pipe with a 1D bend radius as opposed to 1.5D, but then It would be a wash anyway, as the total throat area would have ended up almost identical. 

I didn't change the plenum shape because it doesn't matter. Changing the shape would have been a cosmetics only mod, and at that point, why bother. I'm a big believer in large plenums, and you can't get any bigger than the hep mailbox. It quite perfectly fits all the space I have available. The (slight) taper in the box won't affect much. 










Also, don't mind the triangle at the plenum. I had a moth fly in to the weld and did the best I could to clean it up..... Those suckers explode when they hit the arc.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This has gone from crazy, to absolutely mental!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Center fed?? Awesome!!!.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds good. I dont disagree about the size, especially with the power you are wanting to make. 

I have the HEP manifold modeled.... well very very close. It flows pretty well from the side. Would you let me know the diameter and length of your lead in the the plenum. I would like to see what the flow looks like. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Sure, I'm curious to see the results too. 

Runer length 6" 
plenum size 5x5x20" 
center feed lenth 4" 
feed diameter at throttle body 4" 
feed surface size at plenum union 8"x4" (4" radius on both ends, flat sides) 
Throttle body 90mm 
Intake pipe from AWIC 3.5" dia, 90* bend, 8" of straight on tb side, 6" on awic side


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Getting a little bit done. 



























Motivation has been seriously lacking this past week.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice welds dude, keep it up.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking good! 


I finished the changes to my HEP model, now I just need the time to let the simulation run.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn, those welds are pretty. You sir are an artist. Nice work so far on this car. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice welds indeed!
I would like to see the inside as well!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I left today for my last job of the season. I will be back in 2-3 weeks.

BTW the bell awic core showed up yesterday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## molak (Apr 4, 2007)

subscribed!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

pure beautiful madness. I can't wait to see the rest of the progression.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I finally ran the simulation. Looks like the cylinder 3 isnt getting the same flow as the others and the cylinders on the bigger end of the manifold with have more turbulent flow going into the runners. 
That being said this is a full open simulation as I dont have the module to run transient flow.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

A couple of awful pictures of everything that just showed up, until the motor comes back from the machine shop.




































One of my favorite bits: oversized 625 head studs, and 625 rod bolts. These things are freaking beefy.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow... this is just... amazing


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

will look for this monster closely, this might be the only way to put down a good amount of power down reliably. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

should be in the mk4 forums also, i would have never seen this if somebody didn't link it.


----------



## mikesbikester (Dec 25, 2012)

awesome work! really killer project :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

car is looking amazing. your welds are perfection. but my main question is if you go to a show and i run into you........can i drive it. lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends. Will you still be in to vows in 18 months? I'm 15k, roughly, away from being able to turn the motor on.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

WOW :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will wait for that day. 

Sent from inside my mkv.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Great work :beer:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Epic!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> A couple of awful pictures of everything that just showed up, until the motor comes back from the machine shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's the head spec? 1mm over size on both inlet and exh valves?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

2mm on both


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to see this thing run


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

Looks like fun


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

sub'd for OMG MOTHER****ING MONSTER! Plus, engineering porn.


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

Want to continue to follow this one. Great looking work so far!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Following


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

this is pretty awesome, if you're going to do it you've gotta do it right!


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

great build!:thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

dude holy crap good luck with the build!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Shazam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plane shapes crack without boost, fatigue stress because of pulsing pressure on idle and boost onset. Aluminum does not like fatigue stress. Then again, thia dooder's plenum has plane shapes size of a football field. Count pounds per square inch multiplied with surface area in square inches. Looks like this intake will see seven tons of load at 25psi.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If it breaks, it'll get fixed and upgraded. Even Macella uses plain shapes, though, so we'll see what happens. I have quite a few upgrade ideas should it fail, though. The hardest one to achieve is going to be finding slow-tapered aluminum tubing.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> Plane shapes crack without boost, fatigue stress because of pulsing pressure on idle and boost onset. Aluminum does not like fatigue stress. Then again, thia dooder's plenum has plane shapes size of a football field. Count pounds per square inch multiplied with surface area in square inches. Looks like this intake will see seven tons of load at 25psi.


hahahaha, I like the original thought you had. 












And as I commented on the fb post. Blue water is at 811awhp at 28 psi, and has since turned the boost up with the hep manifold. Along with many other people running boost through this manifold. Yes rounded shapes are better but not always necessary. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol I like that. I'm a dooder. Is that an insult? And it's 6 tons at 25psi, not 7


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Lol I like that. I'm a dooder. Is that an insult? And it's 6 tons at 25psi, not 7


I must say, I feel really bad...this thread was nicely tucked and hidden away untill that mk4 RWD thread linked to it...:facepalm:

as always reinforces why i refuse to post build threads on vortex....


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

mldouthi said:


> hahahaha, I like the original thought you had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bluewater isn't using the HEP anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Bluewater isn't using the HEP anymore. :thumbup:


Ahh. I didnt know they werent using it anymore, but they were during that dyno. 





I wish we could see some more progress on this build. opcorn:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too but the funds just aren't here right now. I bought a house which is sapping most of my spare change. That and I've had other projects like my twin charged jetta and customer cars I've been working on.

Trust me. There will be more work on this car soon. I just got word I'll be having a tranny tunnel delivered in a couple weeks. The motor is getting dropped off for machining very soon as well. 

Bw not using the hep manifold doesn't surprise me even a little bit. It really needs a lot better of a plenum design for side entry. For center entry, though, I still feel it is adequate 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Actually, they may still be using it in their Rabbit. I just remembered that they are using the IE one now in their Bonneville R32.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Actually, they may still be using it in their Rabbit. I just remembered that they are using the IE one now in their Bonneville R32.


:heart:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> :heart:


X2

That bay is amazing. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat I was just looking out for you brother, i"m sure you were already aware though.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Its all good :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Actually, they may still be using it in their Rabbit. I just remembered that they are using the IE one now in their Bonneville R32.


Yeah we switched to the IE one for the Bonneville car and long story short we are way north of 811hp now that we got everything sorted. Details will come soon after we run at Bonneville. With what we have seen so far though this car shouldnt have any issues hitting 1000whp. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toffs (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic work Sir, truly inspirational ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## r32dub88 (Dec 9, 2007)

sub'd for the cause. :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

^^sub'd x2 to see this happen


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

One of two


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I cant possibly imagine why this isnt done yet sir :laugh:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Time, and money, my friend. I have lots of one, and only a little of the other. And I had some other cars to get done this summer. I have until monday morning to fab a custom fuel rail for a customers car, build an intake manifold for anther customers car, build endtanks for this IC, and do some other work on the car. I might have an exhaust job to squeeze in there too. It's busy busy busy.

I did just send the motor mounts out to get coated today. I should have them back by the weekend, I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Time, and money, my friend. I have lots of one, and only a little of the other. And I had some other cars to get done this summer. I have until monday morning to fab a custom fuel rail for a customers car, build an intake manifold for anther customers car, build endtanks for this IC, and do some other work on the car. I might have an exhaust job to squeeze in there too. It's busy busy busy.
> 
> I did just send the motor mounts out to get coated today. I should have them back by the weekend, I think.


i hear ya 100%, my problem is one day i'll have the time then the Army would "reallocate" it for me :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was so happy to see this bumped by you with updates to the build. Looking good, any specific reason for dual side mounts instead of a front mount?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Space. Bell recommended roughly 1000 cu in of awic. If I used an awic core in the front core location then the rad would have to go in the trunk.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice, and it gives it a little Audi feel too with the dual sides.


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

i like the dual cores as well and it should also be extremely efficient as you dont have only one heat sink source  your ideas never cease to impress me man ! i have to step up my game lol :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

~Doubles the pressure drop if you run them in series...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ~Doubles the pressure drop if you run them in series...


Wouldnt it be the same pressure drop as if you just ran a core that was twice as long?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Correct. There's no possible way to run interstage cooling, or even dual parallel cores, with the space constraints. If it was a tubed front end, then that's a different story.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I demand updates. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

how much room do you have between the block and the slam panel?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Its work season for me. Around thanksgiving I should have free time again, and will have progress to show.

Slam panel? There's 9" between block and firewall, and 3-4" (iirc) between block and radiator. Less, if you measure from the serpent pulley.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

cool that's not too bad, is the rad in the stock place or is it further forward?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Stock mk4 core support

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Little did i know this was happening in the same state as me lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So I finally have some time to play with my toys again. I just wrapped up everything I can do on my twincharged jetta for the rest of winter, so it's time to start playing with the R32 again.

After talking with some v8 turbo guys, they unanimously agree the pt8285 is going to be too small. So I found a local supra drag racer who had a turbo he didn't need, and was interested in doing a direct swap for my turbo.

I give you, a gt5533R with a 91mm precision pro-mod compressor wheel. Compairison pics are with a gt28r, and a hx35 turbine wheel, and hx40 compressor wheel.


























































The wonderful thing about it is that it flows around 120lbs at 14psi. It may be a 1700hp turbo, but that's PERFECT for what I want. I've already run the numbers on it. With the 2.5 under just the secondary stage, it's effectively 300cu in. With the 5533r, I should see positive pressure by 4k, full spool around 6. And if I rev out to 9k, that's absolutely peachy. And if the 5533 doesn't light up early enough, I can raise the boost on the secondary stage until it spools, then drop it back down.

I also picked this guy up. A Turbonetics Newgen wastegate. 50mm inlet with a flapper valve, instead of a poppet. A guy with (I think) a 560cu in said he could control a 106mm turbo down to 5psi with just one of these gates. It should make the PERFECT bypass valve for the secondary stage.











I wish the machine shop would hurry up with my motor. They're taking FOREVER.....At least tomorrow I am going to go pick up a b5 tranny tunnel, so I can start putting the cabin back together.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

that turbo is comically big, i love it. seems like hardware changes every other post! and i really like the design of that turbonetics piece... there's something i thought i'd never say. :laugh:
still diaphragm-based though, which kinda gives me the willies. i suppose component longevity isn't as much of a priority on your build, but i still wonder how it performs vs. a 60mm jgs.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah. Finding the optimal gear second hand comes in stages. Buying new is too damn expensive LOL. But I think I'm there, finally. Well. Almost there. Injectors are going to suck: 15x 1600ccs....

I'm not worried about the gate being diaphram based. It'll see positive pressure on both sides of the diaphram. 2ish atm on one side, 2ish atm on the other. If it fails, turbonetics makes an even beefier version. But I'm with you, I think this is the only turbonetics product I'd actually pay for (other than a thumper). According to them, it flows 50% better than their competitors equivalent valve, so at worst it flows equal to a 60mm, at best, 50% more than a 60.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yeah. Finding the optimal gear second hand comes in stages. Buying new is too damn expensive LOL. But I think I'm there, finally. Well. Almost there. Injectors are going to suck: 15x 1600ccs....


:wave:


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*1000 awhp*

whats the chance I can get you to count the number of teeth on the crank sprocket that drives the intermediate shaft and the rear driven sprocket on the intermediate shaft. I am going to run a vortec style charger on my build and use the vacuum pump drive point for my charger........yeah pat we are both pioneers in the bizzare. thanks!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Q,

I still haven't heard back from Scott? Holidays are bad I'm sure....


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*1000 awhp*

that's super, when you get time the number of teeth on the crank pulley would be great.......once again thanks!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Cant. Cranks at the machine shop


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*1000 awhp*

that's cool, when you can.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i want that turbo!


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

i havent been on vortex in 6 months and this is the first thread i click on. WINNING!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Crocodile Dundee would say, "now that's a turbo"


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow! Makes my hta3582r look pretty pathetic! :laugh:


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Crank still at shop????

I demand updates!!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunno. I'll probably call them today. I got off the road two weeks ago and have been working on the house.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Updates??


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not much to report. I picked up a b5 tabby tunnel yesterday I'll be grafting in to the r body in the next couple days but I'm trying to get my twin charged jetta ready to tune first. It's the closest to completion so it gets the majority of my attention. Three motor should be done, but I'm putting of picking it up fora day or two. I just got back in town a couple days ago and I don't know how much time I'll have to play cars.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Tunnel almost fit in. Ran out of cutting wheels and didn't feel like getting any more. I'll get to keep full climatronic, minus the foot vents. And the b5 shifter location gives me about 2" more clearance to fit the shift rods. And I'll get to use the Passat center console, and arm rest. Oddly enough, the b5 floor pan is only about 2" longer than the mk4 pan, so other than fitting the floor profiles, the length was pretty much perfect. I may have to move the gas pedal towards the seat an inch to get full actuation, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

My mig welder is busted, but a buddy is dropping off his for me to borrow tomorrow, so come Friday, the R should have the proper transmission tunnel. I had to pull the drivers side out to clear the linkage. Climatronic fits (but just barely). I'm still not sure what I'll do with the pedal. I can pull the mk4 one out an inch or so, enough to clear the floor, but foot space is going to be very tight. I might try and use the mk5 floor mounted pedal - maybe that'll work better. Small sacrifices for something unique. I only hope the b5 arm rest fits between the mk4 seats.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

This is all I have left to do for the tunnel. I ran out of gas, and the store is closed, so I'll finish her up tomorrow.










I got the passenger side done.










I have a little smoothing to do on the entry, and under the tunnel, but only an hour or so. Then everything gets seam sealered.


















The brake pedal has to move left an inch, and the gas pedal has to come towards the driver an inch to an inch and a half.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

been waiting to see an update like this.. Nice.. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks. Unfortunately for the R, I'm leaving town again tomorrow morning and probably won't be back for another month or two. 

Tunnel is in and primered. I'll seam seal it when I come back in town. At least it won't rust this way. I know the drivers side looks goofy, but because the tranny sits almost a foot further back in to the tunnel in the R, I had to clearance that side a bit to fit the shift linkage and slave cylinder. I couldn't cut the top of the tunnel straight across, because the pedal cluster bolts up there. The angle doesn't look nearly as extreme in person.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Shortened shifter linkage done






Now that I can see how much clearance there is on the drivers side, I'm going to cut most of that section out and re-do it to get some more foot room.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i liiike!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am following this thread from the beginning and have huge respect for this project!
Because I have done some myself I know you have to fight all kinds of problems.

One question: is it possible to get this car officialy street legal in the US?
I am pretty sure there is no way to do so here.

Wishing you all the best with your project: Stef.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Officially legal depends on state. Some require safety inspections, which only check for rust, brakes, lights and signals, and exhaust. Some check for emissions. Some, like Ohio and Florida, as long as you have seatbelts, anything goes. In Florida, anything considered homebuilt is legal. You could drive a motorized chopping cart.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Officially legal depends on state. Some require safety inspections, which only check for rust, brakes, lights and signals, and exhaust. Some check for emissions. Some, like Ohio and Florida, as long as you have seatbelts, anything goes. In Florida, anything considered homebuilt is legal. You could drive a motorized chopping cart.


sounds good to me!  i'll be in Melbourne for 3years!


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

man thats the best feel… when you shorten that linkage lining it up again so they are perfectly square is a major bitchhhh :thumb up:

nice to see some progress


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Officially legal depends on state. Some require safety inspections, which only check for rust, brakes, lights and signals, and exhaust. Some check for emissions. Some, like Ohio and Florida, as long as you have seatbelts, anything goes. In Florida, anything considered homebuilt is legal. You could drive a motorized chopping cart.


Some like Iowa require nothing


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Q,

you in New Jersey? I'm just outside Philly right now. I have to be down town Tuesday morning and think I'm going to try and swing by the shop after.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Q,
> 
> you in New Jersey? I'm just outside Philly right now. I have to be down town Tuesday morning and think I'm going to try and swing by the shop after.


Scott is in NJ. I'm in Italy


----------



## pelumon (Feb 28, 2014)

nice work
what crankshaft you used??
might upload a photo?? if you can


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Any updates on this fantastic beast?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing to report. I'm totally unavailable to the car between feb and June. I travel for work and that's the busy season. I have a solid three weeks vacation scheduled end of June to play car.

I will say this though:
I have a design for a mk4 double wishbone front suspension conversion. Two actually. That'll happen very soon.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds interesting

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sub'd :thumbup:


----------



## 3rd Time Out (Aug 22, 2013)

And I thought the twin charged Jetta project was insane! Pat, you are a creative genius......absolutely amazing work.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

great work, looking fwd to it coming together


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Got my new high pressure turbone. LOL.......










assembling


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

camera on my phone is broken.... sorry


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

That turbo is simply enormous, where will the second snail go?


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

jettred3 said:


> That turbo is simply enormous, where will the second snail go?


I find this question hilarious. The first one is so big it eats other smaller turbos


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Focusing on the house right now. I just dropped 7,5k to get the new driveway paved so I would have a place to work on this. Dirt driveways = no bueno.

I'm also putting some money in developing new parts for a different platform.


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Focusing on the house right now. I just dropped 7,5k to get the new driveway paved so I would have a place to work on this. Dirt driveways = no bueno.
> 
> I'm also putting some money in developing new parts for a different platform.


I know the feeling. Don't give up on this monster vw though


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh believe me, I have no intention on giving up on it. I was just researching cable drive fuel pumps the other night and thinking of ways I can bring all the pulleys in to a single plane to eliminate the belt jump. It's hard to pass up a 10k investment that'll reap 30k all said and done when I was going to drop the 10k on the other car anyway lol. No, the R has been my dream project since I learned to drive - there's no giving up on it.


----------



## gtijs (Jul 11, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I have a design for a mk4 double wishbone front suspension conversion. Two actually. That'll happen very soon.


Looking forward to this. Based on the longitudinal subframe or better yet, with the mk4 subframe still in place?

Also, what are your plans for boost control on the compound setup? Just picking the right wastegate spring rates, or more complicated mbc/ebc setup?

Rey


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

updates?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

None yet. The car is in storage back in Pittsburgh until I can find a new place to work out of in Florida.


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> None yet. The car is in storage back in Pittsburgh until I can find a new place to work out of in Florida.


Feel free to bring it to my house in Rhode Island to work on it. I'll learn as much as I can.

Merry christmas ya filthy animals


----------



## booster_ginster98 (May 14, 2010)

just read through this entire thing. wow sir, I envy that ability you have in the fab work. wish I had the know how to do all of that. will have to keep an eye on this for sure.


----------



## murdox (Sep 10, 2012)

Any progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> None yet. The car is in storage back in Pittsburgh until I can find a new place to work out of in Florida.


my house


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm working overseas right now making mega bucks to fund this thing  And my personal business is starting to gain a bit of momentum. 

Q, if you weren't three or four hours away from me I would consider it.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Pat, I have those rods/pistons with me in Pittsburgh, just let me know when/where you want that one sent. -Niko


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Any time you want to.

Do you still want some furniture made? It was a coffee table, right?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Any time you want to.
> 
> Do you still want some furniture made? It was a coffee table, right?


Sounds good. And nah, just anything really, even desk piece.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You got it, dude. I got something very cool in mind. Do you still have my address?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

any progress on this?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> None yet. The car is in storage back in Pittsburgh until I can find a new place to work out of in Florida.





Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm working overseas right now making mega bucks to fund this thing  And my personal business is starting to gain a bit of momentum.


 1


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you using stock cams, or aftermarket? I have been looking everywhere for aftermarket cams, but no dice. And I am sorry if I just missed it, but the pictures are mesmerizing. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We have them.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Well played sir...when this get's out, you better have a truck ready to deliver, now.:beer:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I have plenty of show...now I just need a bit more _*GO*_!
Time to save up for Turbo Stuff


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

subbed...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneak peak. 4140 billet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Sneak peak. 4140 billet


welcome back


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks dude. Is that s4 of your ready to hit the streets?

I've been waiting on commissioned work for the past three months. Just got word that hopefully I'll have some awesome pictures to show by the end of next week.

I also picked these up a couple months ago....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Thanks dude. Is that s4 of your ready to hit the streets?
> 
> I've been waiting on commissioned work for the past three months. Just got word that hopefully I'll have some awesome pictures to show by the end of next week.
> 
> I also picked these up a couple months ago....


FANCY!

And the "S" is up in Atlanta being tuned as i type this...not the numbers i was hoping for tho. Text me for details.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Sneak peak. 4140 billet


:heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Im still so excited over this build :beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Any guesses?


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Billet dry sump oil pan with built in girdle. When you get it done let me know. I've been wanting to get one built but no one would take it on.


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

😍 can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

badass


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Starting the image dump. The main section of the pan is done. Timing chain rail is next. Hopefully the TTRS pulley comes in thursday so the pump drive mandrel will be finished by the weekend.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

shiny! me likey


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

Holly crap. I am in awe. Those look fantastic!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks amazing, there isn't a whole lot that is more satisfying than freshly machined metal.


----------



## TheLessYouWin (Feb 13, 2015)

...hold on hold on, lemme sell my house to catch up to this build.

Spectacular work!

opcorn:


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very, very nice, great work!!!


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Ugh! You're going down the same path I was looking at. I'm thinking one of these will have to be in my near future.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks great. Its nice seeing pictures in this thread again. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

oh...Bottom End porn


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

That makes me so jealous. Soooo nice. Keep it up.


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, are there any AWD transmissions that will work on a 2.5 while keeping it transverse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

bhunt88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any AWD transmissions that will work on a 2.5 while keeping it transverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, 02M


----------



## bhunt88 (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay thanks! I was thinking those would work but just wanted to make sure. I've had several dreams over the past month or so about doing a 2.5T AWD build so I think it's a sign lol. Now I just need to figure out what to put it in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

bhunt88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any AWD transmissions that will work on a 2.5 while keeping it transverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


01e with a few mods and parts from Iroz.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

01e is not transverse. No special parts required.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> yes, 02M


And ttrs


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

bhunt88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any AWD transmissions that will work on a 2.5 while keeping it transverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every VAG AWD transverse transmission fits on the 2.5 engine: 020, 02C, 02S, 02M, 02Q and the 02E DSG transmission.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

stef 4x4 said:


> Every VAG AWD transverse transmission fits on the 2.5 engine: 020, 02C, 02S, 02M, 02Q and the 02E DSG transmission.


Not quite that easy though, we have fitted a 02M onto our TTRS motor in a golf Mk2, the top of the bell housing needs to be machined off square to the top mounting holes otherwise it will crack the timing case cover, and then there's the flywheel clutch assembly which turned into a mare.

TTRS has a 8 bolt crank with the same pattern as 2.0 TFSI (chain driven cam) engine, the available distance from engine to back of bell housing is about 5mm less than the TTRS or 2.0TFSI, so a TTRS flywheel or replacement single mass flywheel protrudes too far into the bell housing.

We ended up using a Sachs comp flywheel/clutch from the Golf TFSI engine and machining the flywheel on both the crank mating face and the clutch plate and cover mounting faces to regain the clearance required, we then had to fit the clutch plate in the wrong way around and machine 2mm off the spline boss to give clearance to the gearbox,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh, and then the crank locating pin is in the wrong place.

And just a word of warning on the timing ring that fits between crank and flywheel, do not go anywhere near it with a magnet, it will knacker it and the car will then not start...........


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just order a 02m clutch kit with the flywheel drilled for the 8 bolt pattern? Seems easier than trying to cram a tfsi clutch kit in to the 02m


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

You would need to get the flywheel redrilled to the 8 bolt pattern, I looked at that option but a lot of the bolt holes would then run into each other, it would however be the correct size and everything would line up inc starter clearance etc


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That's what I mean, instead of drilling out after the fact. Contact the manufacturer and have it drilled correctly at manufacturing. I've contacted a few and its not a big deal.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

Really struggled talking to anyone over here, Sachs were not helpful, the conversation went:

You need our TTRS flywheel/clutch.............................no, its too big and the splines are wrong

Well you need our 2001 TT flywheel/clutch then..........no, the mounting holes are incorrect

Sorry bud cant help you!!

I spoke to Helix, I even measured a secondhand TTRS multi plate clutch up (too big by 4mm and 24 instead of 22 teeth spline) the helix man told me the TTRS clutch had 22 teeth splines, I told him I had measured one and counted the splines and he went off on one big time along the ''I'm the f****g clutch expert not you'' attitude

So I gave up and worked it out myself


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Ugh that sucks. It would be so much easier if they tried to be helpful.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes! We built the car 8 years ago with a 1.8T and 02m, converted the car to 4WD, when we did that everyone was helpful, altering the car 8 years on I noticed a lot of attitudes have changed and people are not as helpful, sad really


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

mikef4uk said:


> Not quite that easy though, we have fitted a 02M onto our TTRS motor in a golf Mk2, the top of the bell housing needs to be machined off square to the top mounting holes otherwise it will crack the timing case cover, and then there's the flywheel clutch assembly which turned into a mare.
> 
> TTRS has a 8 bolt crank with the same pattern as 2.0 TFSI (chain driven cam) engine, the available distance from engine to back of bell housing is about 5mm less than the TTRS or 2.0TFSI, so a TTRS flywheel or replacement single mass flywheel protrudes too far into the bell housing.
> 
> ...


You are right about the top of the bell housing, it needs some modification.
The problems with the TTRS engine you talk about are specific for this engine I think.
You would not see them using a "normal" 2.5. engine.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

I dont know how many bolt holes a 'normal' crank has? but yes, it would be correct to say that a 2001 era Flywheel and clutch would fit with all the correct clearances into the bell housing of an 02M if the std crank has the correct number and spacing of holes on the crank


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

mikef4uk said:


> I dont know how many bolt holes a 'normal' crank has? but yes, it would be correct to say that a 2001 era Flywheel and clutch would fit with all the correct clearances into the bell housing of an 02M if the std crank has the correct number and spacing of holes on the crank


The "normal" crank has 6 holes. 
The gearbox I use is a hybrid, 02C-02S 6 gears, a G60/2L 16V flywheel and a Sachs clutch on the 2.5.T engine, no problems at all.


----------



## 3rd Time Out (Aug 22, 2013)

......and I thought the twin charged 1.8T project was insane......:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any progress with this build?


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

biggerbigben said:


> Any progress with this build?


Car is finished and running around, needs to go back to the tuner once run in


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

mikef4uk said:


> I dont know how many bolt holes a 'normal' crank has? but yes, it would be correct to say that a 2001 era Flywheel and clutch would fit with all the correct clearances into the bell housing of an 02M if the std crank has the correct number and spacing of holes on the crank


I have put a 02Q transmission on a TTRS engine and I did not found any trouble.
I used the original TTRS flywheel and clutch and the 02Q starter engine and everything fits without any problem.
Tryed out the starter engine as well and it worked fine on the TTRS flywheel.
The only thing that should be done to make the gearbox work is put another center in the clutchplate.
The 02Q primary axle splints do not match with the TTRS clutch plate center.


----------



## MK5_GUY (Aug 17, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

biggerbigben said:


> Any progress with this build?


?


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

WTF - Progress , WTF - Over eace:


----------



## 07k Tuner (May 21, 2016)

so you started this project 8 years ago... where is it now?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

07k Tuner said:


> so you started this project 8 years ago... where is it now?


You were warned, if you read the 1st post: "This build is going to be really, really (did I say really?) slow. I travel for work 8-9 months out of the year"


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> You were warned, if you read the 1st post: "This build is going to be really, really (did I say really?) slow. I travel for work 8-9 months out of the year"


Let's be honest here. Given the level and quality of the work and the highly custom nature of this build. I'm surprised that it only took 4 years.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

He use to travel a lot for work, not sure about now as last I heard he moved to Florida and opened up his own shop. Probably busy getting that established.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> He use to travel a lot for work, not sure about now as last I heard he moved to Florida and opened up his own shop. Probably busy getting that established.


yea i'd text him regularly, he was/is ALWAYS on the move for work. I never had a chance to go visit him when i lived only an hour and a half north


----------



## Pyotr (Nov 15, 2014)

going to necro-bump this thread, because holy crap I want more info on that dry-sump setup he has going on there.

whats the chances OP will share the files so we can machine our own up?


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Pyotr said:


> going to necro-bump this thread, because holy crap I want more info on that dry-sump setup he has going on there.
> 
> whats the chances OP will share the files so we can machine our own up?


A complete dry sump setup is going to run about $4000 - $5000. That's doing it on your own. If you want to know more on what I've got PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreekPower (Jul 8, 2005)

going to bump this because PAT (OP) needs to finish this damn build!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Thanks dude. Is that s4 of your ready to hit the streets?
> 
> I've been waiting on commissioned work for the past three months. Just got word that hopefully I'll have some awesome pictures to show by the end of next week.
> 
> I also picked these up a couple months ago....


Are those custom cams?

Also, why a dry sump? Are you lowering the engine?


----------



## supersetsounds (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't believe this build/thread is still alive. Moved and haven't checked in a year. Looking forward to catching up on the progress.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersetsounds (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

